# difference between fully supported barrel and not fully supported.



## shooter66 (Mar 12, 2007)

hey all,
My pops and I were wonderring....
what is the difference between a fully supported barrel...like the one found on and XD....and a not fully supported barrel....like the ones that are in GLocks?

Is there a benefit to having one vs. the other?

:smt023


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

You won't find an automatic with a "fully supported" chamber per se because of the way they operate. When many say "fully supported", they are generally referring to chamber thickness around the cartridge and especially the head. The advantage of thicker chambers is that they can(in theory) tolerate higher pressures before catastrophic failure.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

http://www.thegunzone.com/glock/kb-notes.html#a5

In short, non fully supported barrels don't enclose the casing all the way.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

There is a really good pic out there that shows one with almost all support and one with less. The pic is in black and white and shows the unsupported area in blue. I wish I would find it! Anyone know which I am talking about?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Are you talking about the pic in FAQ #4 in the Glock kaBoom FAQ?

http://www.thegunzone.com/glock/glock-kb-faq.html


----------

